# Setting up a competition



## thelud (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey smokers, I'm not challenging any of you, I just had a question and figured that the "throwdown" would be an appropriate category to ask. 
I'm a campus minister at a university and a meat smoker myself, so I thought it would be a cool idea to set up a little BBQ competition between the fraternities and other campus organizations at our next big home game for a tailgating event. 
I think I'll keep it simple and do a rib and chicken entry, so that the groups without smokers can do them on grills as well. Bc really it's the involvement that counts. 
I was just going to assign numbers to the groups entered, have them turn it in at a certain time and ask a few university faculty to judge. 
Teams would provide their own meat. Am I leaving anything out? Advice welcomed. Thanks,

-Lud


----------



## eman (Sep 27, 2014)

Inspect all meat early so that no seasoning is done a head of time . Keep the field level.

Provide to go boxes to each team w/ their number on the bottom. their entry has to be in that box.

 decide before hand on garnish or no for the boxes. Judge by appearance and taste. or just taste. let the cooks know all the rules ahead of time.


----------

